# Concerned mom rabbit is going to eat her kits??



## shnncof (May 4, 2013)

My female rabbit just gave birth a little over 24 hours ago. This is only her 2nd set of kits. Her first ones died, she ate a leg and ears off of 1 BEFORE it was dead and the other one she bit a place on it's neck, but not bad enough to kill it. I removed it before she could hurt it anymore but it still died, I think they were in the cold too long before I found them. This 2nd set I went and picked each one up this morning, about 20 hours after she had them, and checked each one out and to get a count on how many she had and if any were dead, none had bites or anything. I was terrified the entire time she was pregnant she was going to eat them, so when I seen they were all chubby healthy looking kits with no missing parts and etc. I felt relief. About 2 hours later I went out to give her some food and without messing with her kits, I noticed the one kit on top of the pile now has a bite place on the back of it's neck and it's ear is now stuck to it's neck because of all of the dried blood at the bite place. Instantly I became worried because it was EXACTLY like the bite she had on the 2nd kit in her first set that I removed. So now I do not know if she is starting to eat on them or what to think. I am EXTREMELY worried now and unsure what to do. I have had many people including a vet tell me to remove the kits, keep them in a small bowl where it is really warm, and take the female from her cage 2 times a day and hold her and hold the kits to her tummy and allow them to get milk until their tummies look full. Then others have said to leave them and if she eats them she just eats them but that just seems so cruel. It is not an accidental scratch from getting in and out of her box, she bit it's neck. I did not want to touch them or move them to see how bad and I do not see any other noticeable injuries to the others but from what I can tell it doesn't look as though it will kill it but definitely has dried blood and ear stuck to it's neck from the blood. Can anyone offer advice? I was also told now that it is wounded she will for sure kill it. Blood from it is on some of the others backs and sides since they are huddled and it rubbing off and I was told she would eat them too. I have no idea what is best to do and would feel awful if I let them stay with her and she kills them when I could had removed them and helped them but then I also feel like MAYBE she didn't mean to??? I am afraid if I remove them from her and she gets stressed about me holding her 2 times a day to allow them to get milk she will not produce milk or something and they die anyway. Any advice? She made a really nice nest for them, she is obviously feeding them they are very fat. She is protective over them, she does not want me or anyone near them so we do not mess with them. I just do not know what to do.  This is only her 2nd set of kits and like I said the 1st set died and I am new to all of this with no previous experience. Any input or opinions would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## alsea1 (May 4, 2013)

Maybe give her some table salt. I don't know if it worked, but I had a doe do this. For some reason I put some salt in her feed dish. No more problems with her. I don't know it this was the fix or just coincedence.


----------



## nawma (May 5, 2013)

If she were my doe I would leave them alone and let nature take its course. All of my does lost their first two litters but are now very good moms. I would not have the time nor the patience to try to hold a full grown doe on her back twice a day for enough time for kits to nurse. But then I am raising rabbits for meat. If you are raising show rabbits or pets then your priorities would greatly differ from mine. Good luck no matter what you decide.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 10, 2013)

Idk but I'd just as heck get rid of her as soon as they were weaned or died!!


----------



## secuono (Jun 10, 2013)

Take the nest out for a few days, only bring it back early morning and late in the day for feeding. Then start leaving the nest in full time. Watch to make sure she's calmed down. 
Rabbits groom and potty the kits while they nurse them, it's possible she bit it by accident while cleaning it or it might be her nail cut the kit when she jumped in/out of the nest. 

There's no reason to get rid of the doe, first time and even second time moms don't get it. She's clearly improved since the first time, so give her another chance.

Rabbits don't have their parents/sisters/family to help them learn how to care for their kids like humans do. It's all instinct and they don't always do a great job right away.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 10, 2013)

An old trick my grandma used to use, was to put vanilla extract on the moms nose to disguise the human smell after checking kits. She also used to put  a piece of raw bacon in for the moms to chew on. Take that all with a grain of salt....use it if you see some logic to it. I definitely think the vanilla is a good harmless idea as some moms are super sensitive to having the kits smell different.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 11, 2013)

Well tell us what happened please.


----------



## chicks & ducks (Jun 11, 2013)

Sounds like you've had lots of helpful suggestions. Would love to see an update!


----------



## xa.logan (Jun 11, 2013)




----------

